# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  What do you like doing in Ochie?

## Vince

Fishersmans Beach? :Cool:

----------


## Reggae Roy

We really liked the bobsled ride at Mystic Mountain. Didn't do the zip line though.

Climbing Dunns River Falls has always been a fun activity.

----------


## David Bailey

Try Shaw Park Botanical Gardens on a non cruise ship day. At the end of the tour ask to see the source of the falls which bring you through the little area known as Spring Peace and see where the water bubbles from the ground.

----------


## jon1963

Dunns River

----------


## cinnni

Shopping at the Island Village with a stop at Margaritaville.  I love going to the clubs in Ochi but Vince you're taking kids right?? The beach is fun also not like Negril.  If I were taking kids I might want to do Mystic Mountain...that looks like fun!

----------


## Vince

Ok got a plan now.Blue Hole and the Chukka Cove cliff diving :Smile: -

----------


## Sweet_Dawta

"What do you like doing in Ochie?"

Consider this if you have a day. Hire a driver and head from Ocho Rios through Fern Gully ( a rain forest) to Nine Miles which is Bob Marley's birth place. You may stop for snack at the market in Claremont, a small town. Enjoy the tour at 9 Miles but be prepare for certain herbal aroma:-). Next continue along the windy road to Brown's Town. This is a town full of local life and living and away from the tourist zone. On market day (most except Sunday) you can purchase anything from designer bags to fresh fruit and vegetables. There is an old Anglican church in the square, banks for currency exchange, and many places to shop and eat. This is not a laid back town. People move with a sense of mission and urgency and demonstrate the speed the island is known for:-) Continue your trip back to Ocho Rios. 

NB: I read Fern Gully was closed for a while so good to double check

----------


## Sista Whistle

Once I wanna take a look at Blue Hole, but it was dissapointing, cos only 30 centimeters of watta...
I did ava great nite at Ocean's Eleven.
And if you travel Jamdown around 19th of Febr, like I will do again, you might wanna check out the Fiwisinting Festival !(www.fiwisinting.com)

----------

